# Does someone have experience in buying from Fantization miniatures?



## Shin Okada (Mar 25, 2008)

Move this to appropriate forum if this is off-topic or otherwise inappropriate.

But does someone here has ever bought minis from Fantization Miniatures?

I am trying to use this shop for the first time and actually ordered at 3/18.
After that, I got some problems and questions, so I sent an e-mail.
Then I re-ordered the minis and as it seems to be causing another trouble, I re-sent several mails again. But still not getting any answer.

It is OK if the shop owner is just busy for easter or something. But I am getting nervous as now my account shows two sets of orders (I thought re-order means that to modify the order, not to order the same sets of minis again) and having no answer from the shop.

If someone has experience in dealing with this shop, would you pleas tell me your impressions? Are they good and solving troubles? Are they quick to answer?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 6, 2008)

I've ordered a few times. One problem but they quickly resolved it.


----------



## Shin Okada (Apr 6, 2008)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I've ordered a few times. One problem but they quickly resolved it.




Thanks.

It seems that they were just busy for easter shipping rush. It took more than a weak to get a reply from them, and then few days to get the next one. But now the problems are resolving.


----------



## pogre (Apr 11, 2008)

I've ordered from them and never had a problem. I wish they would update their painting articles though.


----------

